# Maria Grazia Cucinotta



## karsten1 (6 Juni 2022)

Was haltet ihr von Maria Grazia Cucinotta?
Sie ist mittlerweile 53, also etwa so alt wie Verona Pooth und Jeri Ryan. Ich finde sie verdammt attraktiv!


----------



## karsten1 (24 Sep. 2022)

Reif und sexy. Hübsches Gesicht, auch wenn das von Jeri vielleicht etwas jünger aussieht. Jeri hat oben rum wohl genausoviel zu bieten


----------



## Makak (26 Sep. 2022)

Bist du nicht allein mit. Ist ne rassige Milf der allerobersten Kategorie, knapp noch über Verona und Jeri.


----------

